

Show HN: AnyPerk provides affordable employee perks to startups for free.  - tarof
http://anyperk.com/

======
bsavas
Love the idea and it's great to see various perks from popular services.

------
ecaroth
Looks cool - would love to hear more, I have a product that may be a good fit
for this (www.fitbolt.com) - shoot me an email at evan@fitbolt.com if you are
interested!

~~~
tarof
Thank you so much! We'll email you soon.

------
ktsmith
I'm having a hard time seeing how discounts on 95% of these services would be
considered an employee perk.

~~~
tarof
Thank you for the comment, currently our perks are mostly for the companies
themselves, we will improve it!

------
ichizo
I have been longing this sort of service! Is this available in Japan as well?

~~~
tarof
Sure! Just sign up from <http://anyperk.com/>

